# Not getting smoke flavor infused into meat



## max-paul (Mar 14, 2012)

Been lurking and reading for about a year now. My lovely wife gave me permission to pick up a WSM 22.5". UPS delivered it Friday and when I got home I quickly put it together and she had fore sight to get some hamburger to smoke up for dining. The hamburger was on for about 1 hour when the internal temp got up to 165. The meat has a good but light smoke flavor to it and I was very happy with the fist results. So Sunday about 4AM I load up the charcoal ring full of lump as I did Friday (ok some was saved from Friday burn). Staggered in my hickory chunks (about 6 large chunks). Put the meat, a beef brisket on about 6AM. Held abt 230 till about noon. Then it started to drop, so added some more lump. From this point on I dropped to 210 and climbed back up to about 250. When the meat got to about 190 IT I pulled it and put it into foil, adding about 1/2 cup of apple juice and back on the smoker. At 6PM IT is 205 degrees. Didnt have time to let it rest before serving. But the meat was falling apart while trying to cut it. It was everything I had hoped for, but for one things. It did not have any smoke flavor to speak of. Yes the next day I could just barely taste something, but again, not like the burgers that we had two nights before. And even then it was light flavored.

Both smokes the top vent was wide open. And all three of the lower intake vents where about 1/4 open. Well Sunday I was anywhere between 1/2 open on all 3 to having 2 closed and the 3rd about 1/4 open.

Why, can one day get a decent smoke flavor and the next day nothing? All of the hickory chunks came from the same bag. The Lump charcoal was same brand (royal oak) but different bags.

Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 14, 2012)

I really think you get desensitized to the flavor of Smoke the longer you smell it...I just finished a 10 hour smoke of Cheese , Bacon and Tasso...I could not tell how if there was a little or a lot of smoke on the product...But I sure am looking forward to Breakfast in a couple of days!...JJ


----------



## puddy (Mar 14, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I really think you get desensitized to the flavor of Smoke the longer you smell it...I just finished a 10 hour smoke of Cheese , Bacon and Tasso...I could not tell how if there was a little or a lot of smoke on the product...But I sure am looking forward to Breakfast in a couple of days!...JJ




Agree 100% the smoke flavor is for your guests, you get to enjoy the aroma for 10 hours.


----------



## max-paul (Mar 14, 2012)

Gentlemen,

I could taste a hint of something the next day. And I just had some tonight, 3 days later. And still there is a hint of something. No, I don't think it is a case of being desensitized by smelling the smoke on and off all day Sunday. Just something is not coming together right, and hoped that someone had seen this and had a suggestion of something to look for.

Thanks for taking the time to reply.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2012)

Paul, morning..... Im just going to take a WAG (wild a** guess) here.... the burgers were on the grill and the brisket was in a pan.....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just thinking outloud...   Dave


----------



## max-paul (Mar 15, 2012)

Afternoon Dave,

thanks for your reply. Actually both where done in the middle of the top grill. Got me thinking about one small difference. When I did the burgers I was in a rush and just added the water to the bare water bowel. Sunday I prep somethings Saturday evening. One of those things is that I tried to put foil in the bowel. It appears that water  got under the foil and bubbled up the foil, though no sign of it getting on the coals. there was still some water in the bowel on top of the foil, but no longer in contact with the bottom of the bowel. BTW that 22.5" bowel takes some water to fill it, like more than two gallons.

WAG, like that one. Will have to remember to use it in the future.

Thanks Dave

Paul


----------



## max-paul (Mar 18, 2012)

Well there must be some smoke and mirrors to this smoking business. I wonder is there a chance that the apple juice could have killed the smoke flavor? Or did I not put enough hickory chunks into the lump charcoal? Even though the brisket cooked well and was enjoyable to eat with hickory flavored BBQ sauce. I missed having a true smoked flavor like I did a few nights before with the hamburgers. Was hoping someone could answer my question so that I dont waste the big bucks on meat. Esp with the rising cost of beef.

Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2012)

Paul, I don't use a pan of water when smoking food...  Try boiling hot water in your pan.....  I find the smoke sticks and penetrates the food better if the meat is either dry on the surface (pellicle) or has an oil rub on the surface (smoke dissolves in the oil and penetrates).... Try different things... Every aspect to smoking meats is different to each individual...  I don't know why I do most things the way I do....  I guess I read everyones advice, mix them all up and try something....  Dave


----------



## max-paul (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Dave,

Will try the light oil rub next time. and leave the water pan dry. I see some filling their water pan with sand and will see if I can find some to use to fill it with. Just drives me crazy when I cant figure what works one time and not the next..

Thanks Again

Paul


----------



## max-paul (Mar 31, 2012)

Fast forward a few weeks,

Been reading the "Slow and Low" book. So I brined up some chicken halves 9 hours and then rinsed them off, and patted dry. Started a fire and let it burn for about 30 minutes. Right after dumping the starter coal into the minion coals. I installed the middle section and added the hot water to the water pan. When I put the chick on, I noticed that there was a thin blue smoke, but it did not small like that sweet hickory smell that I have smelled in the past. Smelled like hickory but with a pepper like smell mixed in. About 1.5 hrs later I stuck the  breast and clear fluid came out. So, I pulled the breast off of the WSM.

Now some of the fine details. Have a temp probe at the grill and was holding about 275 degrees but adjusting the three vents in the bottom. Top vent is full open and will always be full open.

After I pulled the meat off, I see I have about half my coals left and decided to try a few things. Put in some more hickory chunks and run all vents wide open. For a spell the smoke was well nasty smelling smoke, but after awhile it had that sweet smell I am looking for.

A couple questions if I might ask of you all. If you own a WSM, how are you vents adjusted? Do you use the lower vents to control temperature? Or are you not filling your fire ring so you are actually controlling your temperature by the amount of fuel available? I was under the understanding that you use the lower vents to control the amount of fuel burning, but starting to get the idea that all of the fuel will burn instead of a wave effect where not all fuel is lit. So, does this sound like I am messing up by not letting the fuel burn hot enough to get a good sweet smelling hickory smoke?

Thanks, I just don't have the total concept straight in my head. Reading things but I suppose what I am reading just is not ringing true in my head. Maybe one of you all will say something that finally will make sense and turn on that light bulb in my head.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## max-paul (Mar 31, 2012)

I forgot to say that I did use olive oil and brushed it on. (thanks Dave) but according to Slow and Low, did keep the water pan full.


----------



## lostarrow (Mar 31, 2012)

Several things.
 meats absorb smoke differently , ground high fat absorb greatest, a hunk  of low fat ( pork loin ) absorb slower.
We do become desensitized to smoke, let a non cooker taste if unsure.
For the WSM ,  for low temp cooks I close 2  of three vents & adjust air flow with the easiest access vent. Usually leave top vent open , but in the summer with my cooker in the sun , have had to partially close top.


----------



## supercenterchef (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like you're being pretty anal about all this--I'll think you'll fit in just fine ;)

I anticipate better flavor the more you use it and the better seasoned it becomes.  I agree about not using a water pan--I get better flavor without it (as long as temp consistancy isn't a problem)

I like your experiments, looks like you'll get the right combination on your equipment for TBS--and that will help a lot...keep us up to date!


----------



## swampmouse (Apr 1, 2012)

One thing to consider is that you're not comparing apples to apples. You got very small amounts of fatty ground meat (as was mentioned) vs. a large slab of meat that cooks and acts differently. Perhaps, you should try switching from chunks to chips? You'll get more surface area, which I believe should yield a good bit more smoke. Usually, with hickory, you can overpower your meat with smoke if not careful. Try a couple handfuls of chips. That should get her smoking. Also, I would rinse the chips first. That might eliminate the "nasty"smoke you mentioned.

Also, another thing I have learned with my MES is that the more you smoke in it, the more seasoned it gets and yields more smoky flavor, with less effort if that makes sense?

SM


----------



## max-paul (Apr 1, 2012)

Supercenterchef and swampmouse,

Thanks to both of you gents for support and some pointers. Will come back a whooping and a shouting once I get this thing nailed down. Just driving me nutz. When I do get the sweet smelling smoke one time and then try to repeat and it does not work. Just about to pull my hair out, if I had any. LOL


----------

